# relaxing bleached hair



## lurkersincejan (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been searching and havent found the answered I am looking for, so here I am. All relaxers say not for bleached hair, and I have CON no base relaxer (bought it a month ago) I was just wondering as far as the touch up, it is absolutely a no no to get any relaxer on the bleached hair or is is just a time frame? I've had the color for about 3 weeks now and Im taking care of it really well. Not planning on relaxing for a couple weeks but I wanted to know, so that I could prepare.


----------



## dm81 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been bleaching my hair for about 12 years and have had no problems with relaxing, but if you notice that the color is still close to your roots, then don't do it.


----------



## Ericka (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know about this one. A friend of mine did the exact opposite. She relaxed her hair and then bleached it a few weeks later. My stylist was the one who actually did her hair and she basically said that she had to wait atleast 2 weeks after relaxing before adding color, whether bleaching or just plain coloring. I would say get a professional opinion before making any decisions.


----------



## Cutiepie7691 (Jun 14, 2008)

You should not get the relaxer on the bleached hair.  Bleach and a perm is already a double process, so you don't want that extra damage.  That's why they always tell you to color a perm and not to perm a color.  If you perm a color, your hair is surely going to suffer.  I would wait until I have adequate new growth and then relax. It's natural that a little of the relaxer will get on the colored hair, but it's best to have more new growth so that you can minimize the amount of perm that comes in contact with the bleached hair.  HTH, good luck.


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanx ladies, I wont be relaxing for another couple weeks. I have some NG now and by then it will be enough, it'll also easier because I can see where to apply with my natural color. Just wanted to make sure, I dont want to have a set back. I have had color before and the relaxer just made it lighter, Im know better now so I will make sure I have stretched enough!


----------



## MonPetite (Jun 14, 2008)

This was done to me by a stylist experienced with color but not relaxed hair. 

My hair came out in droves. Only multiple Aphogee treatments (2x a day for 8 days) kept some of it on my head. I'm blessed to have thick hair that just looked thinner instead of...gone.

Please wait or get the opinion of a stylist experiened with color AND relaxed hair!


----------



## NIN4eva (Jun 18, 2010)

**********


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a cousin that was one of those black girls that had the effortless MBL-WSL hair despite abuse, neglect and harsh handling....she just always had long hair. She decided to color her hair on top of the relaxer and I have stood witness to her hair going from MBL to barely APL now. I had to sit her down last night and tell her to choose either the relaxer or the color. 

The color is her signature since it matches her honey colored eyes so I strongly encouraged her to be a straight haired natural and volunteered to teach her how I did it back when I was one. Its just so ridiculous and sad to see someones hair deteriorate before your eyes. I'm gonna teach her my straightening techniques in a few days


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought the rule was,never relax a color,always color(over) a relaxer.


----------



## DrC (Jun 18, 2010)

Ummm.....I highly suggest you go to a professional. IMO ( from a licensed cosmetologist) I say don't do it AT ALL. bleach and relaxer together is like ammonium and clorox together ( in other words something is going to fall out and die    I've seen numerous women come in through the salon with bleached/relaxed hair and expect their hair strands to stay, but if you decide to do it, the approximated time is usually 6-8 weeks.  You also have to be extremely careful since your hair is relaxed, because if you overlap the relaxer ( especially on lightened hair) it will break something tremendous.

I use to wear my hair bleached but I was a natural, and had no problems with breakage.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 19, 2010)

aww man


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a relaxer first, then bleach. It was GORGEOUS.... then it was gone. 

Don't do it.


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Jul 18, 2010)

i relaxed in october of 2009 then bleached in feb of 2010 and didnt get another relaxer until june of 2010.... now its july and my hair is coming out everytime i comb and is very dry ALL THE TIME especially on the parts thats bleached. any suggestions?


----------



## MissAn (Jul 18, 2010)

Cutiepie7691 said:


> You should not get the relaxer on the bleached hair. Bleach and a perm is already a double process, so you don't want that extra damage.


 
ITA.  I will NEVER double process again.  I'm sure NONE of my relaxed (and then bleached) hair is still on my head.  Once my damaged hair started breaking off, I eventually cut it off.    However, this was just my experience.

If you insist on double processing, I would wait as long as possible to avoid overlapping.  Any overlapping point will probably become the weakest part of your shaft.

HTH!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 18, 2010)

Relaxed hair and bleaching is just a dangerous combo. Some can get away with it, but others.   You're safer using a semi or demi color.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2010)

My worst tragedy was about 7 or 8 years ago when i added red highlights to my relaxed head.  I was maybe 3 weeks post so thought it would be ok.  As I rinsed my hair in the shower and had gobs of hair fallout I was forced to rethink that stance.  I ended up with a ziplock baggy full of hair.  Thank GOD i only did highlights because in just about every area that i did the highlights that is where i lost the hair.  I lost about 25-30% of my hair that day and was devasted for weeks.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 18, 2010)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I had a relaxer first, then bleach. It was GORGEOUS*.... then it was gone.*
> 
> Don't do it.



Dayum. Wasn't expecting that, I was expecting a happy ending.


----------

